# Chandler employees to use Waymo autonomous vehicles on the job



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.azcentral.com/story/new...nomous-vehicle-ride-share-program/1555482001/


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Shut the **** up lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cool!!! Now we can double dip when we sue. Waymo and the City of Chandler. Chandler's a decent size suburb of Phoenix that has some money.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> Shut the @@@@ up lol


You seem somewhat triggered


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

still no proof a single real actual sdc Waymo ride has ever taken place


----------

